# Welcher Datentyp in DB  bei Checkbox?



## internet (2. Nov 2009)

Hallo, 
ich möchte eine Webapplikation schreiben. 
Leider ist mir an meinem Konzept eines unklar:

Ich möchte eine Checkbox haben (2 Werte). 
Als Datenbank verwende ich MySQL!
Welcher Datentyp nehme ich hierfür am Besten?

1. bool? oder heißt er boolean????
2. varchar(1)
3. integer 
4. .... ?

Welcher Datentyp ist es dann im JAVA - CODE (Entity - Klassen)?
Bin euch für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## AndyHa (4. Nov 2009)

Hallo internet,

Bei einer Checkbox empfiehlt sich generell sicherlich ein boolean (in MySQL dann bool oder tinyint), da ja nur zwei mögliche Werte zur Verfügung stehen. Falls du allerdings mit der Box direkt einen Wert (Zahl oder String) assoziieren möchtest, z.B. über das value-Attribute eines Tags, ist vermutlich der entsprechende Datentyp dieses Wertes sinnvoller. Das hängt dann von deinem Anwendungsfall ab.

Viele Grüße
Andy


----------



## internet (4. Nov 2009)

Hallo, 
danke für die Antwort....

Nein, das soll einfach so etwas sein:

[x] => JA
[ ] => NEIN


----------

